# Summer plans...



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

My son has struggled through the third grade. I want to spend the summer helping him refresh and regroup to be ready for the 4th grade. He will most definitely be working on his penmanship and cursive writing. My daughter will be going into 6th grade. She feels like she struggles in science and math. Her grades are good. She just feels inadequate at it sometimes. The youngest will be in 2nd grade. He loves school and is great at it. I am looking for suggestions on keeping "school" going thru the summer for them. My plan is to stay on a weekly schedule with a certain day for library and a certain day for piano lessons and such. I want to do some science type experiments and arts and stuff. Any suggestions on books or websites would be great! Thanks!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

For science I love the apologia series and the lab kits that you can order have all the items you need for all the experiments.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TOPS has some fun science that is experiment based. (topscience.org)


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

For Science, we loved Apologia. 
For Grammar / Comp, we used Abeka. Each year built on the prior years concepts. 
The kids 'moaned' about the 'review'.......but they are grammar masters!! (SAT and ACT scores reflect that!!)
We never did any kind of art.......and I wish we would have.....because 2 of my 3 kids are ARTIST!!! HA HA. 
One is a Culinary student, and the other is going to college for Digital Arts!!


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Laura, I taught middle school Language Arts at a Christian school. We used Abeka and our students always scored high in grammar. A teacher from the local public high school went out of her way to call and tell me that she really appreciated how much our graduates knew about grammar. 

My daughter needs to do a lot of work on pennmanship this summer. I found this website. 
YoungMinds Handwriting Lessons

I love these practice pages and you can print them for free. I have also found that she enjoys picking a book or magazine and writing passages from it in cursive. If she picks the passage, she seems to enjoy copying it a lot more than when I pick the passage. 

Would your son like to practice cursive by writing to a penpal? I set up a pennmanship penpal with my daughter and not only does it give her practice writing, she is getting better at reading cursive. She also loves getting mail.


----------

